# Seawolf park 9/16 and 9/17



## texaswillie7 (Aug 25, 2016)

Friday - Lady friend and I headed over to seawolf park, left the house at 4:30 was fishing by 6. Landed 2 bull reds and lost 1, Caught some live ladyfish and used for cut bait, the baits only soaked for 5 minutes before the fish picked them up.
Morning bite is key, past 10 AM no fish were caught. Caught a bunch of sand trout, no specs or flounder. 

Saturday - Another two bull reds landed, caught one on a 3000 size stradic which was fun. Cut mullet and shad was the bait of choice. Around 11:30 AM a fish picked up my bait on my Shimano Stella 8000 and screamed it, Picked up the rod and started fighting the fish, 45 minutes later, almost being spooled and wrapped around a piling for 15 minutes I had the fish coming, a group of like 50 people were recording and watching me fight Huge Stingray, too bad it wasn't the world record bull red :headknock got 1 trout on shrimp, 2 spanish macks on gotcha plug. Was a couple fun days of fishing, let me know if anyone wants to do some fishing, more then happy to share costs and knowledge.

All fish were vented and released.


----------



## Thangbom (Sep 14, 2016)

Darn good catches. My friend went out on Saturday the 16th for some spot light night fishing. Didn't catch much. Good to know that morning fishing at Seawolf is good.

YzGyz


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice reds. Like the shirt. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hankster (May 23, 2016)

well done young man


----------



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

sharkchum said:


> Nice reds. Like the shirt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


X2


----------



## texaswillie7 (Aug 25, 2016)

Tall Texan said:


> X2


HAHA I love that shirt


----------



## fishin d (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## HotSauce (Jul 11, 2013)

Vented...?


----------



## texaswillie7 (Aug 25, 2016)

HotSauce said:


> Vented...?


released the air from its stomach, higher chance of it surviving again.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Outstanding!


----------



## HotSauce (Jul 11, 2013)

texaswillie7 said:


> released the air from its stomach, higher chance of it surviving again.


I understand, just never heard of it done inshore. That channel must be very deep...


----------



## texaswillie7 (Aug 25, 2016)

HotSauce said:


> I understand, just never heard of it done inshore. That channel must be very deep...


its like 20 ft deep or 25


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

nice fish nice shirt, but the good looking woman tops it all

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

